

Show HN: Handy web-based coding – Write and run Hello World in 10s - yoshiokatsuneo
https://paiza.IO/

======
ChanYop
A demo code console?

~~~
yoshiokatsuneo
Yeah, that can be one use case, that I haven't think about !

Whenever you come up with new coding idea, learn or teach new language,
feature, just write simple task or batch jobs, or want to share code(you can
also embed to your blog, etc.), you or your friends can just write, run or
share codes with paiza.IO !

Please just try it out, and give me feedback ! Thanks !

